# bonita ash problem



## berzerker69 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have 2 Bonita Ash trees that were planted about a year ago. Im having an issue with spotting on some of the leaves and new growth disappearing - bugs I assume. One of the trees has grown better and is a little healthier than the other.

Im located in Carlsbad, NM

Please share your thoughts...


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm not familiar with your region but it certainly looks like insect feeding. 
If you think the insect is doing actual harm to the tree and it is not just a aesthetic issue try a systemic from your local home improvement store. Follow the label to the T.
Organic sprays like pirethrin or neem oil may work as well. Good luck!


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 14, 2016)

Agreed it liiks like insect feeding, since the midrib vein is left behind I'd gues a caterpillar of some type. Sawflies or beetles are other possibilities too.
Look for larvae or adults and if present treat with an appropriate product. 

If it is caterpillars, imidacloprid wont work.


----------



## PJM (Nov 21, 2016)

Look into possibility of anthracnose infection on leaves. Note the necrotic leaf tissue and leaf curling.


----------

